# Finally!



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

After working this bird and three others for 2hr and 50 min it finally all came together.It was a foggy morning,and I set up on these birds at 6am. The big one would come to within 75 yds and stop. Two other gobblers goined in and I thjought this is it. BUT NO! Then a hen joined the fray and came to my decoys but didn't like it and moved on.with a gobbler to my left the other two went straight out. I could barely see them through the fog but held my ground. Another gobbler joined them and 5 hens. They worked to my right and I thought they were going to leave the field. I gave the sexiest call ( My May West) and got his attrention. 200yds he strutted , drummed,hissed, spit and stomped. He had his eye on my Jake and wanted a fight. He got one but not from what he thought. 10-15yds BOOM! What a fitting end to a awesome hunt. Thank God for the experence. <a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/?action=view&current=009.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/009.jpg" border="0" alt="Spring Gobbler 2012, 21# 91/2" beard at 15 yds"></a>


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice Bird!


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

congrats Chris!! Wild turkey is killer! Still very grateful for what you and the other guys did for me when my gear got stolen up in Newport News. Trust me, the equipment is getting a workout down here in the Gulf of Mexico!! If you ever get down this way, shoot me a PM! God Bless!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice one Chris,,, so what was the beard length???

Was headen threw Suffolk the other day and saw a big ol boy and a looooong beard, almost ran off the road watchn him :redface:


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

He weighed 21# abd the main part of the beard was 9" sith a few strands at 12". I shot him in full strutt, I should have mad him stand up but I wasn't taking any chances that close. I said 10 -15 yds but it was more like 6-8yds VERY CLOSE!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Cleanone WHATS UP YO!!! I was thinking about you the other day man. Hope things are going well.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice bird. Congrats.


----------

